# paint and carpet help.



## BIGFISH1 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have finished all the drywall and are ready to paint and carpet my ht room. the room is 13feet wide and 17feet long. it will has four colums that i will be covering with a nice wood and stain. The ceiling and screen wall i would like to do black and the furniture i was thinking burgandy.
I would like the theater to look rich with darker color I was even thinking maroon walls with darker wood trim, but then would the furniture be too much? and then waht about carpet?

I think picking the colors is the worst part of the build. after all the work and money that went into this project i want it to look really sharp.
thanks guy's

paul.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, choosing colors is hard - especially so if you're putting up fabric, not cheap to change (vs. paint)! Personally, I would think if you're doing burgundy on the walls, black chairs might look better than something red / burgundy. Then you could try to find a carpet that is maybe black or dark brown with some pattern. Although SandmanX's theater, an awesome build, has ferrari red chairs and some red on the wall, and it looks great, might want to have a look at that - let me know if you can't find it, its on another forum.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I found the best way to pick colors it to get your "busiest" pattern (maybe carpet, maybe a curtain), and take a swatch of it when you look for other things.

A busy carpet you like may have four colors in it, like red, tan, black, and a dark blue. Then you can do things like make the walls a red/tan two-tone with the blue accent ribbons and black furniture or mix and match. Basically it's selecting a palette first and then deciding which of the colors to assign where. The fact you already like that pattern or object helps take the guess work out of the "will it match?" game.

Good luck.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You definitely need to pick the carpet first. I found a garnet carpet that has small gold circles in it (FSU fan):wave: that looks really classy. Point being, I will have to match the paint for the walls to the carpet & to the chairs. The paint will be the easiest to match the way they tint now days. I like the Maroon idea & the matching chairs. Should tie together real nice! Show us some pics.

By the way, can we get the "wave smiley" edited to correctly identify it as the "Seminole Chop!"


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A combination of burgundy, black and brown (timber staining) would go well together..and try to find a carpet with similar tonings..Should look nice..


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree that having chairs the same color as the walls might camouflage them. Although if the chairs and, or walls, have accents of different colors it could work. Black chairs do look rich and black is versatile as it can pretty much go anywhere. Deep red leather theater chairs are pretty sharp too.

What could be helpful are the paint swatches they have at the paint store. If you go to a good store the clerk will be a little more skilled in selecting colors that compliment each other. I would personally pick some carpet you like first and use it to base all of your other colors from.

The other thing to do is look at what others have done. Do a search using Google images of home theaters and see if you find some colors that you like that have been applied in the real world.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

One thing for sure is you want to use the flattest sheen paint you can possibly get. Unfortunately it's usually also quite expensive( around $60/gallon). Also go as neutral as possible, like really dark brown/grey, or dark brown/black. Save the straight(flat)black for the border around the screen, and watch it pop off the wall when the lights are out. I'm just painting my theater and we did flat willow( a benjamin moore color) and it's very rich and dark. Can't wait to use the room...happy painting


----------

